# Improving Bench



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm looking for any ideas or tips on how to increase by bench. Current 1rm is a mere 95kg. Anybody used any particular techniques to break plateaus before? Or had any success with a specific method? Any help I welcome thanks in advance.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Technique is everything imo...

http://train.elitefts.com/instructional/so-you-think-you-can-bench-parts1-7/


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Improve your triceps.

Do triples 3x3

Try wendler 5,3,1

5x5 , deload first

Improve your diet


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Cool thanks for the link. I've paid a lot of attention to technique but will take a look at this, see if there's anything I've missed.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

I agree with PaulB improve your triceps.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, tricep strength is a big help. My main support exercise for bench is Rack Lockouts atm.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok lads cheers for the feedback. Will get to work on those triceps tomorrow. Needs sorting, it's fcuking embarrassing watching lads half my size benching 100kg for reps.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Weighted dips will sort them right out


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

To improve bench, do more bench.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Bataz said:


> I'm looking for any ideas or tips on how to increase by bench. Current 1rm is a mere 95kg. Anybody used any particular techniques to break plateaus before? Or had any success with a specific method? Any help I welcome thanks in advance.


1) ALWAYS warm up your rotator cuff's

2) Floor Bench, lay the bar on the end of the bench add the weight, lay on the floor, lift the weight off the bench, lower down a good heavy weight until your elbows touch the floor then use explosive push to get it up. 5 sets 5 reps.

3) Enjoy benching more.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

i have the same problem, weights are increasing on every exercise but bench.....it sucks!!!!


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

GGLynch89 said:


> 1) ALWAYS warm up your rotator cuff's
> 
> 2) Floor Bench, lay the bar on the end of the bench add the weight, lay on the floor, lift the weight off the bench, lower down a good heavy weight until your elbows touch the floor then use explosive push to get it up. 5 sets 5 reps.
> 
> 3) Enjoy benching more.


Cheers mate. I will admit I have been told loads of times to do floor press but always forget lol will make sure I follow your advice.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

My Triceps are the problem I'm doing a lot of dips and heavy push downs at the moment hoping it might help my bench pressing. They always fail before chest does then after benching don't feel like Ive actually been benching. At first I thought it was form but I have had a few of the trainers watch my form as I go and they all say its pretty much spot on so hoping by strengthening my Triceps it might make a difference


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

ducky699 said:


> i have the same problem, weights are increasing on every exercise but bench.....it sucks!!!!


Same with me, squat & deadlift has gone up but my bench has stayed the same even after deloads, iv also added in dips and some tricep extentions and still no increase.

Like mingster said technique is everything.



Dizzee! said:


> My Triceps are the problem I'm doing a lot of dips and heavy push downs at the moment hoping it might help my bench pressing. They always fail before chest does then after benching don't feel like Ive actually been benching. At first I thought it was form but I have had a few of the trainers watch my form as I go and they all say its pretty much spot on so hoping by strengthening my Triceps it might make a difference


Same here, had my setup looked at and all is good, must be my tricep strength, really weak point im guessing.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

when i hit my limit i started to do 4x8 on a weight i would fail at about 10 on, then take some rest and go for a 3-5 rep set, chest sharply kicked into gear listing heavy while already pumped and pre worked


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I know if I improve my triceps then my bench will easy increase. I can do the whole chest isolation but when it comes to going full reach motion putting triceps into play I can feel they are my big weakness. Usually have to do partials nowadays just to get full potential from my chest. When I'm bulking though I'm going to get my tris up to speed.


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

I've recently pushed through the 100kg barrier, simply with 5x5s then a lighter set on the end til failure.

I always add pushdowns and skull crushers on the end.

Once I got past 95kg the weights come on each week and just managed 107.5 5x5s, with a 110 to finish.


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

Try this for bench

http://www.dragondoor.com/articles/the-russian-squat-routine-for-masters/


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I always use 5x5 to get my bench up..But without technique and mind muscle connection you will always be relying on your arms to do all the work


----------



## Figo_rulz11 (Mar 23, 2014)

Interesting opinions, I myself too have issues with bench press. My squats, barbell rows and deadlifts etc seem to be improving in weight but it's just my benching. I have a feeling it's down to my technique and triceps.

What do you guys focus on when benching press in the mind? thinking about your chest, the movement etc?


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

reset your programming and give yourself a few weeks run up to start making pr's again.

if you touch 'n' go, maybe try a training cycle of only doing paused bench. if you have issues keeping tight (which could cause lack of power) then paused bench may help with power off your chest. bear in mind you will have to lower the weight though


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

as others have said triceps my strength went up a lot once I focused on these


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Improving your OHP will increase your bench numbers


----------



## graeme87 (Aug 8, 2006)

Big strong lats help a lot when benching, work on that as well as tricep strength and technique.


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

I found moving to dumbell bench press before Barbell helped. I tried 3x8 dumbell, then a few warmups with the bar up to a single working set of 6 to 8 reps. It could work for you too.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Check out Dave Tate's 6 week bench press cure, also very good is Andy Boltons how to break bench records routine.


----------

